# Arkansas Backwoods Home, 34 acres



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

34 wooded acres with country home. Serene, private country setting 12 minutes South of beautiful Batesville, Arkansas & the White River. Mineral rights, wet weather spring, well. Wildlife including deer, turkey & fox can be seen on occasion from the large 16X26 front deck. 1460 sq. ft. gambrel style 2 story 2 bedroom, 2 bath country home is 75% finished & features 9 ft. ceilings, lots of windows, hardwood & tile floors & sets beside a row of beautiful large moss covered rocks. We are relocating and need fast sale. Asking $132,000. Call (870) 613-4150 or (870) 613-4433.

Please call rather than PM me, this is my uncle's home. He is an experienced professional carpenter and built this for his own home. But they are needing to move to Yellville now.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That place is in beautiful surroundings, and it looks really nice.

I hope a good, appreciative person/family buys it.


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

Have any inside pics?


----------

